# Heard County, GA f 5-6 mths #92108 pts 11/29



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12423270

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1227110739825

Breed: Shepherd (mix breed)
Age: Under 6 months
Gender: Female 
Size: Medium


Shelter: Heard County Animal Control 
11818 Hwy 100 N 
Franklin, GA
Shelter dog ID: 92108
Contact tel: <span style="color: #990000">706-675-3570 </span>
Contact name: Kaylene 
Contact email: h[email protected]

About 92108 TU She was abandon on his roomates porch. He just up and left her. She is a young girl and very pretty needs a good home 


Mix? Opinions??


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

My favorite foster came from Heard!!
What a cutie pie!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What a very pretty girl!!!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cuite Pie...please someone help if they can...this amount of doggies in shelters is high rocketing by the minute...it's sooo sad.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

She's got some husky in her (blue eye) 
She's quite a peeper!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

What a pretty baby. She could be a pb. There was a young pup named Joey posted a while back about the same age with one blue eye. Not common but can happen. Of course I can't find the thread that discusses how this is possible right now.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I remember that too. Her back and hind end looks like a GS.


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

She does look like a purebred GSD...the eye throws you off. Probably a fluke. I sent her info to a NH rescue....
Dawn


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

She is very pretty...Love the different color eyes..


----------



## okict (Nov 22, 2008)

adorable


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump.....such a sweet looking pup...time is up according to title...any help for her??


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

time was up today, does anyone know if she made it?


----------



## gtigger719 (Feb 27, 2006)

Listed as adoption pending on their site


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

This pup still needs help. Adoption must not have gone through. DID now lists 12/6 as pts date


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed. Hope she got a good home.


----------

